# Remote start on diesel



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

I am still learning my way around this forum so forgive me if this has been previously answered. I am wondering if the remote start feature with the Cruze diesel takes into account time to warm up the glow plugs before it tries to crank? My wife had never driven a diesel before and I was showing her the glow plug indicator on the instrument panel. She asked if the remote start feature knew to wait and I could not find an answer in the manual. Does anyone know? Thanks!

BTW, I love this car. We just got it a couple weeks ago and averaged 39.2mpg on our first tank. I do notice the transmission being a little clunky as i coast down to a stop when approaching a stop sign, but other than that the first few weeks have been great!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats! I have 81K miles on mine and still love every mile. Yes, the remote start knows what to do. I have used it in the coldest of winter and it works just fine.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you want to see for yourself, some of us have even noticed that if you stand outside the driver's window and look at the dash while you remote start it (unless the motor is already hot), you can see the glow plug indicator come on and then turn off just before the engine starts.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You mentioned the trans.
This is one of the few cars made that downshifts while coasting or braking in preperation for a throttle re-apply.
Think back to older cars......you almost stopped, traffic cleared, you re-apply throttle, trans hunts for a gear and finally responds.
You will also find the trans becomes somewhat less abrupt as the mileage accrues and it establishes shift parameters based on your driving style.

Congrats on the new diesel.
Rob


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think my transmission has gotten any less abrupt, but my mileage definitely has gone up from breaking in.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone! Our garage is seperate from the house and I am in SW Michigan, so using the remote start in winter is something I look forward to.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

Robby said:


> You mentioned the trans.
> This is one of the few cars made that downshifts while coasting or braking in preperation for a throttle re-apply.
> Think back to older cars......you almost stopped, traffic cleared, you re-apply throttle, trans hunts for a gear and finally responds.
> You will also find the trans becomes somewhat less abrupt as the mileage accrues and it establishes shift parameters based on your driving style.
> ...



Now I understand what I am feeling as I coast down. Thanks!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My remote start worked flawless in -30 degree Celsius Canadian winter earlier this year. I was amazed because my dad's 2005 duramax definitely doesn't start as good as mine does. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Not to burst your bubble but if you expect to remote start your car and come out to a toasty warm vehicle like a gasser you're going to be severely disappointed besides being bad for the emissions system...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

No worries about busting my bubble concerning the heat. I've been in diesels since I was born back in '64. Once I hit adulthood they were mostly military vehicles. This is the first one in the family since I was 17. I was thinking more in terms of getting it cranked up as we walk out of the house towards the barn.


Now I was not aware remote starting or letting it idle from a remote start was bad for the emissions system. What's that all about? They didn't give any warning about that in the manual. I understand it will only idle for 10 minutes without the key, but is even that 10 minutes damaging the ES??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

low idle is bad for dpf, bad for turbo and bad for creating heat

the electric heat works very well, as well as any of my gas vehicles....cherokees and miatas are well known for putting out lotsa heat, the diesel is no trouble

my winters are -40 and the car is just dandy 

my aftermarket seat heaters in cherokees and miata heat up much faster though.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

boraz said:


> low idle is bad for dpf, bad for turbo and bad for creating heat.


Onr Humvees and MRAPS didn't have a dpf or turbo so that's good to know. When we would pull up outside a village for a foot patrol in town our drivers and gunners just let them idle for hours.

I don't see -40 in SW MI; single digits below zero is about it. But it still seems counter-intuitive, to me, not to let a diesel idle a bit before engaging the tranny. Then again, this is my first with a dpf and turbo. Should I just start and go even when it's around zero? Sounds like the remote start was a bit of a gimmick...


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

make sure to get those pre heated seats turned on too for remote start


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Might clog exhaust filter sooner, once you drive, it cleans out, what the manual says at least, I've not seen message to clean filter by driving more. You can also repeat remote procedure (lock then hold start button for few secs. And it adds another 10 mins of run time. can only do this once


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't just start and go, you won't be able to see, if idling for 10 mins was bad the engineers at GM wouldn't put remote start on it. Too much paranoia about idling. I use my 10 mins everyday no probs


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

My heated seats don't work on remote start, I select in menu, they work fine manually, thought might be software related


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

fred20 said:


> Can't just start and go, you won't be able to see, if idling for 10 mins was bad the engineers at GM wouldn't put remote start on it. Too much paranoia about idling. I use my 10 mins everyday no probs



Same here.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I remember correctly GM has dropped remote start from the 2015 Cruze diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a bit more in idling a cold diesel. In addition to the below, I believe it can also lead to more raw fuel entering the crankcase:

Quoted from RV The Magazine -- Winter 2011, Page 8

Diesel Idling
Garry Miller
Shady Spring, West Virginia

As a retired diesel electrician, I support Jim Harper’s opinion on excessive no-load diesel idling (August 2010 RV View). Diesel engines are so efficient that they generate little heat when not doing any work, so idling when cold can actually harm any diesel, especially a modern, computer-controlled engine with a soot filter. The low temperature idling causes incomplete combustion and soot (an abrasive) to get into the lube oil and can clog the pollution exhaust filter that must be burned off with extra fuel by the engine.​


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

aftermarket Remote starts have a wait to start input that will read voltage from your dash light or it can be controlled by time. When I do big rigs I have set times as far out as an hour lol (per customers request)


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> Here's a bit more in idling a cold diesel. In addition to the below, I believe it can also lead to more raw fuel entering the crankcase:
> 
> Quoted from RV The Magazine -- Winter 2011, Page 8
> Diesel Idling
> ...


dont most modern diesel raise revs during cold starts?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> dont most modern diesel raise revs during cold starts?


for how long?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, but the idle is only slightly elevated and then will go down to normal after a few minutes. I use my remote every morning for around 5 minutes, no issues, no messages,and its ready to go.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

If idling a diesel is bad than why do semi idle more than driving? I am not sold on this theory... however I am not an expert in diesel engines. Gas motors I gotcha diesel ehhh not so much.

I did want to say that our wait to start is communicated to the cluster through GMLAN so on a aftermarket R.S. the module is speaking to the pcm and knows when to engage crank.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> If idling a diesel is bad than why do semi idle more than driving? I am not sold on this theory... however I am not an expert in diesel engines. Gas motors I gotcha diesel ehhh not so much.
> 
> I did want to say that our wait to start is communicated to the cluster through GMLAN so on a aftermarket R.S. the module is speaking to the pcm and knows when to engage crank.


A semi engine and ours is apples and oranges, along with their application. In short if you low idle a semi too long you can have problems which is what high idle is for.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fred20 said:


> Can't just start and go, you won't be able to see, if idling for 10 mins was bad the engineers at GM wouldn't put remote start on it. Too much paranoia about idling. I use my 10 mins everyday no probs


Gm engineers just care about 100k miles......not a single mile more


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Please don't miss the key word..."idling for an EXTENDED period of time is bad for the turbo and dpf." I wouldn't idle for long. Just long enough for the idle to come down to low idle before engaging the transmission. That shouldn't be long enough to do any harm. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> If idling a diesel is bad than why do semi idle more than driving? I am not sold on this theory... however I am not an expert in diesel engines.


they dont

trucks are programmed to shut off after 5 mins of idling....some of the raisin is fuel savings, most of it is unnecessary wear on the engine


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

trucking companies give bonus $ for meeting/beating idling times


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

fred20 said:


> My heated seats don't work on remote start, I select in menu, they work fine manually, thought might be software related


The heated seat light will not go on when the vehicle is started with remote start and only puts it on the lowest setting.

It's barely noticeable on cold days anyhow.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

fred20 said:


> My heated seats don't work on remote start, I select in menu, they work fine manually, thought might be software related


I'm pretty sure that the heated seats will heat up on the remote start if you have it turned on (like you said you do). You just don't get the orange light like you would if you turned them on manually.


----------

